# My wet nurse services are no longer needed.



## Curious (Jan 4, 2002)

Dd is now nursing her stuffed animals herself. She holds them under her arm and makes slurpy sounds with her mouth.

When she is not grabbing my sling, putting it on, and carrying the favorites around.

For those of you who don't know my saga, I have hypoplastic breasts and low supply. It was unclear if I would be able to BF at all, and when I did it was not without it's troubles. I'm so happy to have made this impression on Dd.

If my IL's thought my carrying her in the sling and nursing was something, wait 'till they see this!


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

That is so sweet


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Love that! DD2 nurses her dolls/animals too and I bought a doll sling for dd1 and she loves it! I love the impression it makes too!


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

That is very sweet -- and awesome that you have made an impression.

My 2 yr. old has a doll he loves, and awhile back he asked me to find a bottle for her.
He said (in broken toddler english),
"Her need bottle. I be her Daddy. Daddy's can't know how nurse babies."


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

That is SO sweet!









Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## Graceoc (Mar 26, 2002)

Mamaduck - don't tell my 2.5 year old that boys can't nurse - he insists that they get "Ethan milk" (mine is called mommy milk)


----------



## mama2girls (Nov 19, 2002)

How sweet









My 2.5 dd also "nurses" her babies, complete with burp cloth and pillow under the arm! She gets very distressed in overalls where she can't access her chest! She does feed them bottles--of juice!


----------



## jaredsmom (Jun 21, 2002)

That is so adorable! And I love how you ds even makes the slurppy sounds, Curious!


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Thaks for the giggle. Today is going to be quite stressful. When I start to feel stressed, I will think of this image. It makes me recall the saying, "Children live what they learn." (This was on a wall hanging in my bedroom as a child.)


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Mamaduck, don't tell my 2.5 year old that boy children grow up to be daddies- he has a doll and refers to himself as "DonDon's mommy." As in, "Gamma is you mommy, you are my mommy, and I am DonDon's mommy." But he hasn't tried to nurse the doll- must know something's different!


----------



## jjdoula (Sep 18, 2002)

I love that! I am a doula,and when I help a second time ( or third..so on) I always make a matching sling for the sibling (I give one to each client)..I am just waiting for good stories like that!

My little Joshua has just shown an interest in his big sisters dolls, so I think I may make him a sling soon. I can't wait to see him giving "mama" (said complete with the sign for milk" to his babies.


----------

